# Review of service from Melanotanmagic.com



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

After being pointed to these guys in a thread where I mentioned no one seemed to have bac water in stock I tried these guys out and ordered 2x 30ml bottles of bac water... ordered yesterday around lunch time and arrived today around lunch time... prices for bac water are not too bad, del is about even too, but their prices for peptides are ouchie... very fast efficient service and would recommend based on this transaction...

http://melanotanmagic.com/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=16


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good to hear Greyphantom :thumbup1:


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Also orderd twice and got next day. Other peptide prices apart fro mt2 are serious lol


----------

